

Instagram reaches 27 million registered users, shows off upcoming Android app - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/11/instagram-reaches-27-million-registered-users-shows-off-upcoming-android-app/

======
Steveism
I love that Instagram has been able to grow and be successful without needing
much of a website. While they do have a website it sure doesn't do much beyond
sharing a photo. This definitely sends a message that designers, developers,
and startups can't ignore. Path is another startup that sets this example. Not
too long ago the thought of being a hot tech startup without much of a website
was crazy to imagine.

------
jsnk
I don't know why Facebook doesn't come up with some image filter of their own.
Facebook would easily absorb Instagram's differentiator.

